# Free: Kelley/Mann Lake Field Day with Kamon Reynolds, Jake Osborne & more



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Store wide discounts and Beekeeping Classes information below. 
October 23rd 2021






Mann Lake Bee & Ag Supply: KY Customer Appreciation Field Day







www.mannlakeltd.com


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Kamon, unless your town has been renamed recently to "*Gamesboro*, TN",  perhaps you might like to get Mann Lake to fix their typo on that page.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Kamon, unless your town has been renamed recently to "*Gamesboro*, TN",  perhaps you might like to get Mann Lake to fix their typo on that page.


I know and they mention me as a youtuber and not really a beekeeper too. I was like.....I kept bees for 16 years before I started a youtube channel. Hundreds of hives. I cringe every time people refer to me as a youtube beekeeper but I guess it makes sense now.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

Bee careful what you wish for. It may just come true with unintended consequences.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Kamon, we all know you are a rising in fame movie star now, and suspect you just keep on beekeeping to keep the show on the air.


----------



## thill (Nov 30, 2020)

Thanks for the link, Kamon. I'll be there.

Being a "Youtuber" is not all bad. You are helping many new and younger beeks get started and be successful. I thank you for all the help I have gotten from your videos. It really helps to have an issue in a hive, run in the house, click on a video, and get the answer within minutes. Sometimes, I'll see a "reminder" video from you and then go out and inspect, and you saved me from some issue. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

RayMarler said:


> Hey Kamon, we all know you are a rising in fame movie star now, and suspect you just keep on beekeeping to keep the show on the air.


Oh is that it Ray?! I was wondering why I kept these bees for!! Hope you are doing well! I was thinking of you the other day. It has been a long time since I have been on chat. Been so busy. Especially with the experimental yard data and our conference. I over did it again.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

thill said:


> Thanks for the link, Kamon. I'll be there.
> 
> Being a "Youtuber" is not all bad. You are helping many new and younger beeks get started and be successful. I thank you for all the help I have gotten from your videos. It really helps to have an issue in a hive, run in the house, click on a video, and get the answer within minutes. Sometimes, I'll see a "reminder" video from you and then go out and inspect, and you saved me from some issue. Thank you for all your help!


You are right it isn't all bad most of it is very good in fact. It has been my honor to get exposed to so many fine beekeepers around the world and I have learned so much that I never would have otherwise. It also has given me several new friends and a couple of very close friends.
It just stings a bit when I get lumped in as a youtuber with bees than a beekeeper with a youtube channel. It is basically the same just a little different in how I perceive the work we have put in over the years. 

Thanks for the feedback! Glad to help in any way we can. Beekeepers are starting to collaborate much better and I foresee a significant change in beekeeping 5-10 years from now. 

Jake Osborne is suppose to be pretty cool so it will be interesting to see him there. Look forward to meeting you also!


----------

